# نفسي حد يقولى انا صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## laura (24 مايو 2007)

انا اسمى لورا,مهندسة وعندى 24 سنة وبشتغل فى شركة مش وحشة.

انا عندى مشكلة ونفسى اسمع اراء ناس على مشكلتى اللى تعبانى نفسيا

انا بشتغل فى الشركة من شهر 2/2006 وكونت صداقات كتير فى المكتب وكان فى واحد قريب منى اسمة مايكل. فى شهر 6 مايكل جاب واحد صحبة يشتغل معانا اسمة رامز فضل مايكل يحاول يخالينا نقرب من رامز وفعلا بقينا اصحاب كتير قوى فى المكتب ابتديت اعجب برامز كشخصية لزيزة وابتداينا نتكلم على النت كتير قوى وابتداينا ناخد على بعض جدا بوابتدى يعرف عنى كل حاجة وانا كنت فاكرة انى اعرف عنة كل حاجة وابتدى يصارحنى انة بيشرب خمور وحشيش بس مش كتير كنت فى الوقت دة مش قدرة اسدق وكنت بحكى كل حاجة لجوز اختى وقال لى ناس كتير بتشرب وانتى ممكن تساعدية انة يبطل المهم هو وعدنى انة مش هيشرب تانى والتزم بكلامة لفترة كبيرة وكلامة ابتدى يتحول لكلام معاكسة وانا مش عارفة هو معجب بيا ولا لا فرحت قولت له يا رامز متقولش الكلام دة تانى علشان انا بنت وانت ولد وممكن اتعلق فبلاش وللاسف مبطلش فكان طبيعى انى افهم انه معجب بس يمكن مش قادر يقولى يمكن ظروفة مش كويسة بس استمر فى كلامة ده وانا عمالة اتعلق وفضل اصحابى شويه يقولولى اتكلمى معاه علشان تعرفى انتى بالنسبالة ايه وتنهى الموضوع وشويه تقولى لا متصغريش نفسك وانا تهت فى النص مش عارفة اعمل ايه لغاية ما لقيت نفسى بكتب له ايميل وقولت له انا مش عايزاك تكلمنى تانى وحكيت له على كل اللى جواية بس هو كان قبل الوقت دة بشوية كان ساب المكتب وراح شركة تانية وفضل بينا ايميلات طول اليوم ولما بعت الايميل رد عليا انة مبسوط من صراحتى قوى بس هو مش مستقر نفسيا ومش هيقدر يربط حد بية دلوقتى ومش عايز يظلم بنات الناس معا وقالى لو انتى عايزة تبعدى نبعد شوية ونشوف مشاعرنا وفضلت عايشة اسواء اسبوع فى حياتى مش باكل ومش بكلم حد وعملت مشاكل مع كل اللى فى الشغل والبيت وفى اخر الاسبوع دة كانت اختى هتولد فحسيت انى عايزة اقول له فلقيت نفسى ببعت له ايميل وقلت له ورد عليا وقال لى اخيران سمعت عنك خبر انتى مش عارفة الاسبوع دة مر عليا ازاى واحنا لازم نتكلم مع بعض فى الموضوع وقول له انا معنديش مانع اننا نتكلم ولم نفعنى بعت لة ايميل وقلت له انا فى البيت لو عايز نتكلم فرد عليا لا انا  عايز نخرج ونتكلم Face to face قولت له ماشى ولما خرجنا كان عايز يقنعنى اننا نبقى اصدقاء بس انا قولت له انى كده باجى على نفسى بزيادة وهو فضل يقنعنى انه تايه ومش عارف يحدد حاجة ورجع للشرب تانى وحياتة متلخبطة ووصلت معاة اننا منكلمش بعض لفترة يفكر هو عايز اية وقلت الفترة دي برضوا انا افكر فيها بس للاسف انا مش قادرة اشيل الشخص دة من تفكيرى لانى بحبة بعيوبة وعايزة اساعدة واحنا دلوقتى بقالنا 11 يوم مافيش اى اتصال بنا خالص بس هو بيعرف اخبارى من الناس اللى معايا فى الشغل وانا كمان بعرف اخبارة من الناس اللى عارفة الموضوع وبتشوفوا وهم بيقولو ان شاكلة بيفكر بس انا مش قادرة اسدق وفى نفس الوقت مش قادرة انسى تفتكروا انا مفروض اعمل اية لان كل اللى بينصحنى بيتكلم من برة الموضوع مش حاسس باللى جواية انا فعلا بتعزب ووصلت الى انى مش عايزة اصلى ولا اروح الكنيسة ولا اقراء فى الكتاب المقدس رغم انى كنت فعلا وصلت لمرحلة انى بصلى وجواية ايمان ان ربنا هيساعدنى بس اللى انا شيفاة انه سايبنى اتوه ومش شايفاه فى حياتى حد يعرف يساعدنى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اسفة لو طولت عليكم


----------



## فادية (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نفسي حد يقولى انا صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

عزيزتي 
مش معنى انك بتمري بظروف نفسيه صعبه شويه 
انك تتركي الكنيسه والكتاب المقدس وتبعدي عن الرب 
لا يا عزيزتي 
لو اننا تركنا ربنا في اول ظرف صعب نمر بيه 
يبقا منستهالش اننا نشيل اسم الرب على جبينا 
فكري كويس يا عزيزتي وصلي كتيييير للرب وتاكدي محدش هيقدر يخرجك من الي انتي فيه او يساعدك على تحمل الظروف الصعبه دي غير ربنا وحدو 
هو بيقول لنا تعالو الي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم 
ربنا معاكي يا عزيزتي 
ويبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نفسي حد يقولى انا صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

لوره

معلش فى المواضيع دى انا مش بحب اجامل

اولا هو انسان لا يصلح بالمره معلش استحملى كلامى

هو قالك انه بيشرب حشيش وخمره وبعدين هبطلهم

اولا اللى بياخد على حاجه مش ممن يبطلها حتى لو بطلها شويه مع اول مشكله هيرجعلهم تانى

والدليل انه لما بعد شويه رجع تانى  يشرب اظن الجواب بيبان من عنوانه

وبعدين ربنا مش سايبك ربنا بيبين لك حاجات انتى مش عايزه تشوفيها فى الشخص ده

اللى بيحب حد بيضحى علشانه وهو مش من النوع ده صدقينى

ابعدى عنه يبقى ربنا بيحبك

ولنفترض اتجوزتيه  وعندك اولاد وحلصت مشكله اول حاجه هيعملها الخمره والحشيش علشان ينسى بقى يبقى ده اب قدوه للاولاد 

دوسى على قلبك وابعدى احسن ما تندمى مش يمكن عايز ينسى حد تانى بيكى

روحى الكنيسه واعترفى واتناولى  دا ربنا بيقول من يهرب من الضيقات يهرب من الله  اوعى تهربى من ربنا وصلى بدموع وربنا يختار للك الصالح

اسفه لو كنت قلت رأى بصراحه ومعلش للتطويل  وربنا يكون معاكى


----------



## ميرنا (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نفسي حد يقولى انا صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

انا مع كاندى فى كل كلمه قلتها
 وبعدين واحد بيقولك ظروفه صعبه وعاوز فتره يحدد وكمان عاوز تكونو اصدقاء
 فى ايه يماما ده مش بنى ادم ناوى على ارتباط خالص
 ده عاوز يضيع وقت ومش خايف عليكى نهائى ده غير طبعا المصيبه الكبيره انه بيشرب وبيحشش يعنى بصراحه فيه كل العبر 
نصيحه منى ابعدى عن الشخصيه دى مش هيقدر يشيل مسئوليه ابعدى عنه حتى لو كنتى بتحبيه لازم تبعدى لانه كل عيوب مفيش فيه ميزه واحده تخليكى تستحملى كل ده 
وبعدين ظروفه ملخبطه مش قادر ياخد قرار عاوز ايه من علاقتكو دى عاوز كلام يسمعه وتخرجو مع بعض 

انا حطيت نفسى مكانك رغم انو صعب لاسباب كتير بسانا حسيت بوجع لكرامتى وانى اختيار خاطىء من الاول
 انتى دايما اللى بتدورى عليه مدورش ليه عليكى فى مره واحده 
لو عاوزه تكونى اسره مسيحيه بجد بلاش الشخص ده 
ومتزعليش من كلامى بس فوقى وفكرى فى الموقف دلوقتى تقدرى تنسحبى بعدين ده اذا كان اصلا فى بعدين هيبقى صعب 
ربنا معاكى ​


----------



## laura (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نفسي حد يقولى انا صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

اولا شكرا لردودكم وانا عارفة انى غلطانة وجيت على نفسى جدا فى الموضوع ده بس المشكله انى شوفت فية صفات حلوة قوى زى الطيبة هو طيب جدا لاقصى درجة وحنين جدا وحكايت انة بينسى بيا حد تانى دى لا انا متاكدة من كدة علشان هو حكالى تجاربة وانا ياجماعة بحبة واللى مخالينى مش قادرة اشيل الموضوع من دماغى انى شخصية مش ضعيفة وعندى شعور انى اقدر اساعدة على انة يتغير للاحسن هو ممكن يكون ضعيف ومافيش حد فينا مش بيضعف


----------



## ميرنا (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نفسي حد يقولى انا صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



laura قال:


> اولا شكرا لردودكم وانا عارفة انى غلطانة وجيت على نفسى جدا فى الموضوع ده بس المشكله انى شوفت فية صفات حلوة قوى زى الطيبة هو طيب جدا لاقصى درجة وحنين جدا وحكايت انة بينسى بيا حد تانى دى لا انا متاكدة من كدة علشان هو حكالى تجاربة وانا ياجماعة بحبة واللى مخالينى مش قادرة اشيل الموضوع من دماغى انى شخصية مش ضعيفة وعندى شعور انى اقدر اساعدة على انة يتغير للاحسن هو ممكن يكون ضعيف ومافيش حد فينا مش بيضعف


 
حتى لو شخصيه قويه جداا ولابعد حدود دى مش لعبه ممكن تتكسر او يوم وهيعدى دى حياه شركه لو مقدرتش مش قدامك اختيار تانى هتكملى رغم اى ظروف وبعدين اللى يجبرك اى انسانه بتدور على شخص قريب من ربنا علشان بيتهم يبقى كنيسه 
انما كمان انا مش شايفه انو عاوز يرتبط رغم اى ظروف انا حساه انسان سلبى جداا ومش عارف ياخد اى قرار ودى حاجه يتخاف منها ​


----------



## samer12 (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نفسي حد يقولى انا صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

سلام ونعمة يا لورا 
أنا رح كون معاكي صريح يعني لو كانت اختي بتقلي هذا الكلام رح يكون ردي ألها متل الرد يلي رح جاوبك فيه وكوني خارج الموضوع ربما هذا يعطيني مجال أوسع من صاحب الموضوع يعيني ما رح أفكر بعاطفة ولكن بعقل وهذا الإنسان إذا كان من البداية فيه هذه الصفات فالباقي الذي لا تعرفينه ربما يكون أفظع وأشد قسوة 
فماذا يجبر فتاة مثلك أن ترتبط بأنسان بهذه الصفات ربما عليك التروي قليلا وأفساح المجال أمام عقلك ليفكر 
1 هل هذا هو الشخص القادر على أسعادي 
2 ما هو مستوى أصدقاء هذا الإنسان وهل هم من نفس نمط معيشته 
3 إن لم أستطيع اصلاحه فكيف ستكون حياتي معه 
4 ما مدى تمسكه بكي وهل هذه سكرى من سكراته 
إذا يا لورا المسألة مغامرة والزواج لا يبنى على مغامرة 
الرب يلهمك ويكون معك


----------



## sam_msm (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نفسي حد يقولى انا صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الاخت المباركة نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح تحل عليكى وتشملك
  من فضلك أسمعى من الاخوات لان كلمهم هو من المسيح ليكى ,فأرجوكى لا تستهينى بهذه الكلمات .

وأعلمى أن الزواج فى المسحية سر مقدس له أصوله ومن يعثر فيه تكون حياته جحيم على الارض .ومن يأخذ منه نعم’ ,يعيش الملكوت من الان على الارض ,

الحقيقة أن العواطف البشرية الجسدية من الامور التى تسبب بعد شديد عن الله , وخاصآ أذا لم تتقدس بروح الله,
تكون هى سبب هلك الانسان ندون أن يدرى.فأنتى تقولى أنكى بمجرد دخولك فى هذه الافكار بعتى عن الكنيسة والله ,أظن ده أكبر دليل على الخطأ,لان الامور التى من الله تقرب الانسان من الله اكثر.

,وأيضأسر الزيجه مقدس لانه يقرب الانسان من الله , ويجعله يشعر بمحبة المسيح أكثر ,

نصيحة أخوية أرجعى الى المسيح هو أفضل جدآ , وصدقينى هو الوحيد الى ممكن يقدر يشفى أى تعب فى النفس ,
 وهو الى فيه كل أحتياجات نفوسنا أما بخصوص العاطفة ,ضرورى تسلم ليد روح الله الساكن داخلك بصلاة ودموع ,
لانها ممكن تكون مثل حصان جامح يهدم كل شيئ فى طريقه.

 وعندما تكون المشكلة من هذا النوع فى البداية ممكن نفسك تطيع صوت الله بسهولة , 
ولكن أذا تعمقتى فيها وصار هناك تدبير لها فى حياتك مش ها تسمع نهائيآ الا لصوت عواطفك وهى كفيلة أن تقودك الى الهلاك ,أختى الحياة على الارض قصيرة جدآ ,
أما فى المسيح لانهائية ,المسيح يكشف ليكى بغنى أنه هو الوحيد القادر أن يشبع نفوسنا وكل أحتياجتنا .


----------



## laura (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نفسي حد يقولى انا صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

كلامكم بيقوينى بس انا عايزاكم تعرفوا انة هو فى بداية معرفتنا ببعض هو اللى شجعنى على الصلاة واتفقنا اننا نصلى قبل النوم ونقراء من الكتاب المقدس وكنا مجموعة كبيرة فى الشغل بتعمل كدة واتفقنا كلنا على ان نرن لبعض لما نصلى وفى النهايى انتهى الموضوع ان انا وهو اللى انتظمنا فى الصلاة وعلى فكرة الصلاة استمرت لغاية المصارحة اللى بنا وبعدها لم اصلى ولا هو.


----------



## ميرنا (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نفسي حد يقولى انا صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



laura قال:


> كلامكم بيقوينى بس انا عايزاكم تعرفوا انة هو فى بداية معرفتنا ببعض هو اللى شجعنى على الصلاة واتفقنا اننا نصلى قبل النوم ونقراء من الكتاب المقدس وكنا مجموعة كبيرة فى الشغل بتعمل كدة واتفقنا كلنا على ان نرن لبعض لما نصلى وفى النهايى انتهى الموضوع ان انا وهو اللى انتظمنا فى الصلاة وعلى فكرة الصلاة استمرت لغاية المصارحة اللى بنا وبعدها لم اصلى ولا هو.


 
عارفه يا لوره فى ناس بتستخدم موضوع الصلاه وقرايت الانجيل علشان تقنعك انها قريبه من ربنا وربنا كل حياتها 

لكن ..........
مسئلتيش نفسك مره واحد بيصلى وبيقرا فى الانجيل وقريب من ربنا زى مبيوهمك ليه بيشرب او بيحشش ليه بطل صلاه لما قرب منك ده لو كان فعلا بيصلى لوره الموضيع دى بتجرح فى البنات اوى وبتسيب اثر وطعنه جامده جداا صعب الايام تدويها من  فضلك انسحبى بسرعه وبلاش تقنعى نفسك انك هتغيره لو الانسان عاوز يتغير هيغير نفسه ببمعونه ربنا 
 صدقينى صدقينى اى انسان بيشرب سجاير مش بيقدر يبطلها الا لو عندو اراده قويه جدا جدا تخيلى واحد بيشرب وبيحشش الموضوع مش سهل وصعب اصلا يسبهم الا بمعجزه واقرب حاجه لما بعد فتره ورجعلهم من فضلك مترميش مشاعرك لمجرد انك لقيتى حب زائف حافظى على مشاعرك اعتبرها وزنه حافظى عليها لشريك حياتك 

مفكرتيش فى حياتك بعدين لو ارتبطى بيه وفشلتى انك تغيريه ولادك مصيرهم ايه هيشوفو بباهم كده اللى هو المفروض القدوه هيجرالهم تفتكرى هيطلعو ولاد فعلا لربنا ولا زى والدهم 

ادى نفسك فرصه للتفكير فكرى فى الاسؤ الاول 
وافتكرى انى اى ارتباط من البدايه مفهوش ربنا عمره مهيبقى فيه ربنا
​


----------



## cobcob (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نفسي حد يقولى انا صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

سلام ليكو كلكوا
حتى لو فرضنا انه هايبطل الحشيش والحاجات دى
ده انسان مش عارف ياخد قرار فى موضوع مصيرى
ودى حاجة خطيرة لأن المواضيع دى بتكون آه أو لأ
وسورى يا لورا ده مش محترم مشاعرك او ظروفك او كلامك
انت قولتى بنفسك انه سايبك 
يعنى منتظرة يكون معاكى امتى ؟؟؟​
ربنا معاكى ويرشدك​


----------



## Tabitha (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نفسي حد يقولى انا صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

سلام ونعمة لورا إزيك ؟
انا مش حاقولك يا لورا انك من الأول المفروض كونتي تكوني حازمة معاه أثناء معاكساته ليكي على الأقل لغاية ما تتأكدي من صدق مشاعره ليكي !!
اللي فات مات ومش بإيديك حاجة ترجعي اللي فات
ولكن اللي جاي واللي حايكون هو اللي تقدري تتحكمي فيه
ماتخاليش الحياة هي اللي تقودك ولكن إنتي اللي قودي حياتك 
لورا من كلامك أنا حاسة إنك إنسانة رقيقة جداً وذكية جداً وواحدة زيك تستاهل حياة مع إنسان أحسن من ها الشخص يقدر مشاعرك وقيمتك ويعيشك في أمان وسعادة مش يعيشك في حيرة وقلق مثل الشخص ده .
أنا مقدرة جداً مشاعرك وإنك مش قادرة تشوفي أي حد تاني في حياتك غير الشخص ده اللي قلبك إتعلق بيه ! ولكن لازم تثقي في قوة الله اللي بتغير اللي بتقطع القيود وتفك من الأسر ولكن الله مش حايدخل إلا لو طلبتي منه لأنه بيحترم جداً حريتك

*فك عقد النير واطلاق المسحوقين احرارا وقطع كل نير* . (أشعياء 58 : 6) 

*فالآن هانذا احلّك اليوم من القيود التي على يدك *(أرميا 40 : 4)

ربنا معاكي يا لورا .. ويخترلك أحسن شئ لحياتك .


----------



## fadia2005 (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نفسي حد يقولى انا صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ختي في المسيح

انا قرأت رسالتك فكان اللأم في قلبي اولأ ان هذا الشاب غير صالح لك من يشرب الخمر ويدخان المخدرات لا 

يكون صالحا لك ولا اي  فتاة عودي الى الكتاب المقدس الى بيتك بيت الله والرب معك سلام الرب يسوع معك


----------



## candy shop (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نفسي حد يقولى انا صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

لورا بصى انا معاكىانتى لعبتى دور حلو اوى

وغيرتيه واتجوزتوا وبعدين رجع زى ماكانهتعملى ايه

هتعيشى زليله طول عمرك وعايشه فى جحيم

وممكن امك يجرلهاحاجه بسببك لانك مش هتكونى سعيده

مش ممكن هتقدرى طول عمرك عايشه فى المثاليه الذايده 

هتجى لحظه وتفوقى وتقولى ايه اللى انا عملته فى نفسى ده

بس بعد ايه ايه يفيد الندم

روحى اعترفى واتناولى واطلبى من ربنا انك تنسيه ويهديه لنفسه 

وحكمى عقلك شويه والغى قلبك  فى الاخر احنا عايزين مصلحتك 

وربنا معاكى ويختار لك الصالح


----------



## laura (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نفسي حد يقولى انا صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

طيب انا ليه ابص للجانب الوحش مش يمكن يكون عايز يتغير ومش عارف ومش لاقى اللى يساعدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ انا من الاول لما عرفت انة بيشرب الحاجات دى اتصدمت لانى عمرى ماسمعت عنها ولقيت نفسى بقوله انا ميشرفنيش انى اعرفك وهو زعل جدا ووعدنى انة مش هيشرب تانى وفعلا لغاية لما صارحتة مشربش ولما شوفتوا قالى انة رجع تانى يشرب والسبب حالتة النفسية من التفكير الزايد فى الموضوع دة وكذا حاجة تانى

انا معاكم كلكم انى غلطانة 100% بس فى نفس الوقت مش قادرة ابعد عنه ومش عارفة ابطل تفكير فيه بقيت مش عارفة اعمل حاجه خالص كل حاجة بعملها بفكر فيه السؤال اللى انا عايزة اجابة عليه هو ازاى اشيله من تفكيرى,ازاى مشفهوش فى كل وجه اشوفوا ابعد ازااااااى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## candy shop (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نفسي حد يقولى انا صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

معنى كلامك يا لورا انه انسان متقلب

ومع اى ازمه هتحصل يرجع زى مكان

انفدى بجلدك يا بنتى واحمدى ربنا

بالصلاه بدموع ممكن تتغلبى على اللى انتى فيه

وبدل ماانتى شايفه فيه الجانب الحلو وبس بصى للجانب المهم الوحش اللى فيه

روحى للمره المليون بقولك اعترفى واتناولى وصلى بدموع صديقنى هو ده اللى هيخرجك من اللى انتى فيه

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نفسي حد يقولى انا صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



laura قال:


> طيب انا ليه ابص للجانب الوحش مش يمكن يكون عايز يتغير ومش عارف ومش لاقى اللى يساعدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ انا من الاول لما عرفت انة بيشرب الحاجات دى اتصدمت لانى عمرى ماسمعت عنها ولقيت نفسى بقوله انا ميشرفنيش انى اعرفك وهو زعل جدا ووعدنى انة مش هيشرب تانى وفعلا لغاية لما صارحتة مشربش ولما شوفتوا قالى انة رجع تانى يشرب والسبب حالتة النفسية من التفكير الزايد فى الموضوع دة وكذا حاجة تانى
> 
> انا معاكم كلكم انى غلطانة 100% بس فى نفس الوقت مش قادرة ابعد عنه ومش عارفة ابطل تفكير فيه بقيت مش عارفة اعمل حاجه خالص كل حاجة بعملها بفكر فيه السؤال اللى انا عايزة اجابة عليه هو ازاى اشيله من تفكيرى,ازاى مشفهوش فى كل وجه اشوفوا ابعد ازااااااى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


غريبه انك عارفه انك غلطانه ومع كداا مش قادره تبعدى معنى كلامك انك مقتنعه بكل كلمه طيب انتى سبق وقولتى انك شخصيه قويه افتكر جه دور الشخصيه القويه تلعب الدور ده لانه فعلا دور قوى جداا ​


----------



## sparrow (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نفسي حد يقولى انا صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*طبعا ربنا يقويكي
بصي يا لورا  انتي قدامك حلين عشان توصلي لنهاية للموضوع دا
الحل الاول اما تقدري تنسيه وتخرجيه من حياتك وطبعا دا شي مش بايدك حالياوانتي شيفاه مستحيل بل من رابع المستحيلات
والحل التاني ان ربنا يصلح احواله  ودا بردة مش بايدك
يعني الحلين  محتاجين تدخل ربنا  
لانك مستحيل هتنسيه او يتصلح احواله غير بتدخل ربنا وطبعا شويه ارادة صغننين منك
فاانتي كل الي عليكي انك تصلي كتير جدااا تصلي بدموع وثقه ان ربنا يقدر يخرجك من الموضوع دا بحسب ارادته ومشيئته الي اكيد فيها الخير الي محدش فينا يعرفة
تصلي تقولي يارب تدخل في الموضوع زي ما تكون انت شايفلي الخير يا تخليني انساه
وصدقيني صدقيني انتي شيفه دا مستحيل دلوقتي وحاسة انك مش هتقدري تعيشي وحياتك واقفه بس ربنا يقدر ويخليكي كمان متفكريش فيه اصلا او يصلح احواله علي حسب بقي ارادة ربنا
++ وطبعا طبيعي جدااا انك متروحيش قداسات ولا تناول وتنقطعي عن كل شي وعن عمل اي شي
بس حتي تدريجيا صلي وانتي في مكانك وقولي رحمتك يارب تعيني وتقويني وتحطلي نهاية للموضوع
الكلمات البسيطة دي بايمان وثقة وصبر  هتحسي اكيد بتدخل ربنا وايديه مساكة بايديكي وبتخرجي من الموضوع
++ كمان حاولي تشغلي اي وقت ممكن يكون فاضي عنك منعا للتفكير فيه او هروب من التفكير بمعني ادق
++ كمان حاولي متكونيش  لوحدك بردة  حتي يا لورا لو انتي ملقيش مزاج وفقدة القدرة علي التواصل مع الناس لازم معلش تحاولي 
شوفي بردة ايه وسائل الاتصال الي بتقربكم ببعض وحاولي تتجنبيها علي اد ما تقدري يمكن دا صعب عليكي وهتقولي مش قادرة بس طبعا بمعونة ربنا هتقدري 
لازم يا لورا تبقي واثقة في ربنا وانه يقدر يحللك الموضوع  بحسب ارادته
في النهايه ربنا يقويكي ويعيينك
معلش طولت عليكي*


----------



## laura (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نفسي حد يقولى انا صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرا على كلامكsparrow انت كلامك فية كتير من حالتى وانا عايزة اقولكم انى رجعت اقراء الكتاب المقدس تانى وهاحاول واحدة واحدة ارجع لكل اللى كنت بعملوا بس رد على كلامك انى اشغل وقتى انا فعلا بعمل كدة بس فى وسط زحمتى شايفاة قدامى وبطلب منكم انكم تصلولى كتير


----------



## ميرنا (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نفسي حد يقولى انا صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



laura قال:


> شكرا على كلامكsparrow انت كلامك فية كتير من حالتى وانا عايزة اقولكم انى رجعت اقراء الكتاب المقدس تانى وهاحاول واحدة واحدة ارجع لكل اللى كنت بعملوا بس رد على كلامك انى اشغل وقتى انا فعلا بعمل كدة بس فى وسط زحمتى شايفاة قدامى وبطلب منكم انكم تصلولى كتير


 
بجد بجد برافو عليكى وثقى انك كده بتمشى صح وكمان محدش عاوز يوصل للقمه بيطلع على طول واحده واحده وهتتعبى بس صدقينى انتى اخترتى الصح وكفايه انك تقرى فى الكتاب المقدس بجد هتلاقى كلام كتير يعزيكى وربنا اكيد بيبعتلك كل يوم رساله كل متفتحيه 

وربنا معاكى ويساعدك وانتى فعلا شخصيه قويه احسن منى :flowers:​


----------



## basboosa (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نفسي حد يقولى انا صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

اختى لورا سلام المسيح معاك ويطلع من المشكلة دى بس انا عايزة اسالك سؤال, ليه انت صدقتى على طول كده وعيشتى فى وهم انه فعلا بيحبك وعايز يرتبط بيك؟ليه مفكرتيش انه ممكن يكون بيتسله او بيضيع وقت مع اى بنت وخلاص  سامحينى انتى مكنش المفروض تصدقيه بسرعة اوحتى تديله فرصة انه يعاكسك ولو بهزار وانتى عارفة اساسا انه مدمن ان جاز التعبير هم فعلا مدمن حشيش وما خفى كان اعظم انتى مش عارفة هو ممكن يكون بيعمل ايه تانى وبعدين انا هكلمك لو كنت انا مكانك او حتى لو اختك هتقولك انتى ايه اللى يخليك ترتبطى بشخص اساسا ميعرفش حاجة عن ربنا اصل الشخص ده لو حتى كان بيعرف ربنا عمره ما كان يقرب للساجير او نوع من الادمان بصى انتى افضلك انك تنسيه خالص وتحاولى تكملى حياتك من غيره الحياة مش واقفة على الاشخاص اللى بنقابلهم يعنى مش معنى انك تقطعى علاقتك بيه ان دى نهاية الدنيا لا الحياة مكملة معاكى انت عايشة كويس واكيد اكيد اكيد هتقابلى شخص احسن منه بكتييييييييييييييييييييير لانه فعلا ميستحئقيش لان اللى بيحب حد بيتغير علشانه والشخص ده شكله مش عايز حتى يتغير فكرى فى حياتك انتى ومستقبلك انتى لسة مش عارفة هتاقبلى ايه فى حياتك تانى بس اكيد هتاقبلى شخص احسن منه وربنا معاكى ويوفقك واكيد انتى محتاجة تصلى جامد علشان ربنا ينسيكى الشخص ده وينسيكى المشكلة كلها


----------



## laura (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نفسي حد يقولى انا صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

اولا شكرا لمشاركتك فى موضوعى 
ثانيا انا ماكنتش مسدقاه وكنت بصدوا جامد فى الاول الى جانب انة ماكانش كدة قوى فى الاول الموضوع كلة ابتدا واحدة واحدة ياعنى فى الاول كنا بنتقابل الصبح فى المكتب وبعد الشغل ممكن كلنا نخرج مع بعض ونعمل رحالات للادير وبعد كدة الايميل وبعدة الChat ودة كان السبب فى كل حاجة لاننا كنا بنتكلم مع بعض طول اليوم هو ارتاح لى وانا كمان ارتحت لة وابتدا يفتح قلبه فى الكلام والسبب طبعا انة بيقول كل حاجة على النت مش وجها لوجه فالموضوع كان سهل بالنسباله انه يحكيلى وانا لما سمعت منه تفكيرى راح انه بيعمل اكتر من كده وسائلته وقالى لا دة اخرى ومش حاجه اساسيه بالنسبالى خالص انى اشرب وساعتها رغم انى اتخضيت بس لاقيتوا فعلا عايز يتغير وساعدنا بعض على التغيير بدليل انه كان انتظم على قراءة الكتاب المقدس وبقى له اب اعتراف وعلى فكرة هو من عائلة محترمة واختة خادمة كل الحجات دى خالتنى اقول انة ممكن يتغير ممكن يبقى التغيير بصعوبة بس هو كان عايز وحرام انى اشوف واحد محتاج مساعدة وانا ممكن اساعدة وابعد فافضلت اشجعه واستمرت صلاتنا لغاية اخر وقت وانا متاكدة انه كان بيصلى فكان لازم اقول انة انسان قابل للتغيير وهو اللى كان بيساعد نفسة وطبعا فى كل الوقت دة كانت ماشعرى غظب عنى بتتعلق به وبعد كدة بقى فى تليفونات وهو كان بيحسسنى باهتمام كان بجد كل تصرفاتة بتقولى انه معجب بى بس مش قادر يقول وهو حاليا تاية ومش عارف يعمل اية هو اتكلم مع واحد معايا فى الشغل علشان عارف انة عارف الموضوع وقال له"لورا شخصية حلوه قوى وهى اكتر واحدة انا برتاح لها وبحبها وبحكلها اللى اهلى مايعرفهوش عنى بس هى ماتعرفش غير رامز اللى فى المكتب واللى بيهرج فانا خايف ماتعجبهاش طباعى بعد مانخوض التجربة وتتعب هى بعد كدة" فالولد قاله انت بتفكر لوحدك وقبل ماتخوض اى تجارب انت واقف من برة وبتحكم.
انا اتكلمت مع اب كاهن وسالته لو جة اتكلم اعمل اية لو فعلا اتغير ؟قالى لو اتغير لينا كلام بس هو مش هايجى يتكلم 
وعلى فكرة انا سالت كتير قوى على حكايت شرب الحشيش قالوا انة سهل يتبطل لانه مش ادمان بس اللى بيشرب بيبقى بعد كدة محتاج لدكتور نفسانى

وعلى العموم انا اخدت قرار البعد وبحاول الخم نفسى فى اى حاجة بس طبعا صعب قوى عليا ولو جه اتكلم ساعتها هخالى اب اعترافى هو اللى يحكم مش انا وصلولى كتير ان ربنا يختار لى الصالح


----------



## مسكين و غلبان (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نفسي حد يقولى انا صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ياربنا يسوع المسيح 
نرفع نحوك أعيننا وقلوبنا من أجل بنتك أنت يا رب فاحص القلوب والكلي أنت يا رب تعلم إحتياج 
كل واحد فينا انت تعلم كل رغبتنا ولكن لن يسدد إحتياجنا إلا أنت يا رب نسالك يا ابونا السماوي 
أن ترشدها إلي طرقك وتكون معاها في تجربتها وتنقذها وتمد يدك الحنونة لتشملها برعايتك لتكون 
ابنة لك علي الدوام .
نرفع إليك يا رب صلاة حارة من أجل أخونا انت إلهنا الذي لك كل سلطان أن ترده إليك أنت يا رب تعلم ضعفنا يا من حولت حياة الكثيرين ليكونوا اولاد ليك لا تترك إبنك إشمله برعايتك وأهدينا يا رب إلي ملكوت واغفر لنا خطايانا الكثيرة أمين


----------



## ليث مشني (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نفسي حد يقولى انا صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

لورا ؟ 
 أنا ليث... الله معك... حاب أشارك الكل في الكلام، ما حد قصَّر... بس سامحوني رح أطبع بالإنجليزي،
    The problem you have now is inside of you, you know whats right and wrong...the pain you comes from your inner feelings.. the feelings that are trying to desroy you.. this is your pain, your cross, your test... its hard, IT IS VERY HARD, alla e3enek... 
    you know well, that all the talk our friends wrote you is absolutely right, and its clear too that you are trying to find excuses for your guy, and thats is normal... love is blind, but Jesus is our light...so we can see, if you look to the light, and never looking back.
    for me, no one will feel your pain, but i will not say go back to him, no.. am with the whole friends, leave him, go forward and never look back... 
     you can only do two right things now... *Pray and suffer*, but be wise and logical, i am sorry but i know what am talking about, caz i know what you feel... carry the cross with Jesus happily... dont ask me about happiness,caz i dont have it, but Jesus will give it to you through your prayers and patience...
    i can encourage you with two things too... first LET THE TIME PASS, let days go on.. time will help you forget... and second don't be weak, you are a daughter of the king, so Trust yourself you can do it, and we will help you with our prayers... we are all with you.
           GOD bless you.


----------



## missorang2006 (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نفسي حد يقولى انا صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*الاخت لورا ,
في ترنيمة لمدارس الاحد بتقول:
انا بس عايز أقولك انه يسوع غير قلبي 
انا لما كنت بعيد انا كنت وحيد من غير يسوع
لما يسوع دخل قلبي يسوع بيغير قلبي بتغير بتغير كل يوم 
يسوع غيرني تغيير الناس شليفاه كبير ...... 

انا حبيت اشاركها معاكي لانه حتى لو انه هو 
بيشرب وبيدخت حشيش وشو ما كان بيعمل 
يسوع بيقدر يغيرة ويخليه يبطل
يسوع خلا ابوي يبطل شيوعي 
حبيبتي يسوع غير محدود 
صليله من كل قلبك وصومي اذا بتحبيه عن جد 
راح يتغيير ويصير احسن كتييير من اول 
مع انه انا متأكدة انه بعض الاخوة بيخالفوني
لكن اكيد همة معي انه يسوع بيغير اي حد 
مهما كان سيء
الرب يباركك *


----------



## sparrow (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نفسي حد يقولى انا صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرا على كلامكsparrow انت كلامك فية كتير من حالتى وانا عايزة اقولكم انى رجعت اقراء الكتاب المقدس تانى وهاحاول واحدة واحدة ارجع لكل اللى كنت بعملوا بس رد على كلامك انى اشغل وقتى انا فعلا بعمل كدة بس فى وسط زحمتى شايفاة قدامى وبطلب منكم انكم تصلولى كتير

جميل انك  ابتديتي تقاومي مشاعرك
وتدريجيا اكيد هترجعي لكل الي كنت بتعمليه
وبالنسبه انك لخمة وقتك ومع ذلك بتشوفيه قدامك دا شي طبيعي جدااااا
وممكن كمان ياخد وقت معاكي بس اكيد انك هتعدي منه بتقربك للربنا وطلبك لمعونته
وترك الموضوع لارداة ربنا ومشيئته
وبما انك ابتديتي تقري فـ  كتاب حياه الرجاء للبابا هيساعدك كتير ويرفع معنوياتك 
حاولي تجيبه وتقري فيه
ربنا معاكي ويقويكي وتعدي من الازمة دي علي خير


----------



## Basilius (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نفسي حد يقولى انا صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*سلام المسيح 
يمكن انا معنديش خبرة قوي في المسائل دي ... انا خبرتي في الاديان فقط 
انا بالصدفة المحضة قرات موضوعك 
سؤال في شكل نقاط يا لورا 

اولا انتي قلتي انك شابة في سن 24 ( ادي يعني هههههههه) ... يعني انسانةناضجة و تامة العقل و الفكر و رزينة التصرف 
ولو كنتي شايفة نفسك معندكيش هذة الصفات يبقى حاولي تجمعيها في شخصيتك 

المشاعر شىء جميل جدا يا لورا .... لكن المشاعر المنضبطة بواسطة العقل اجمل و اجمل و تريح الانسان وتوصلة لبر الامان ,,,, وخلي بالك لازم و لابد انك تتحكمي في مشاعرك و توجهيها بواسطة عقلك و تفكيرك 
الشاب دة انتي عارفة عيوبة كويس جدا ...
عارفة انة كذا وكذا وكذا .... 
طيب اذا كان بيحبك فعلا لية يضرك ؟؟ .... لية يخلي الانسانة اللي المفروض بيحبها تتعلق بواحد كذا و كذا ؟؟؟!!
لية محاولش اولا انة يوقف تصرفاتة و ادمانة و بعدين يكلمك و يصرح لك بحبة او اعجابة او لا ادري هزارة او استهتارة او او   .... انتي ادري او المفروض تكوني ادرى لانك ناضجة و شابة مثقفة و متعلمة  وقادرة على التفكير السليم ....
ثم لو هو فعلا كان بيحبك .... لية مازال بيعمل اللي بيعملة دة ؟؟ هل هوة دة دليلة على تقديرك و معزتك في قلبة ؟؟؟ .... ما اظنش كدة 
وحتى لو كان بيحبك فعلا (( مع اني مش مع الراى دة )) لية متغيرش ؟؟؟ لية مبقاش انسان تاني ؟؟؟  
وحتى لو حبة صادق ((ودة برضة شىء مشكوك فية )) هل انت ترضي انك تربطي نفسك بانسان اولا مدمن و ثانيا ودة الاهم انة معندوش المقدرة انة يساعد نفسة على الخروج من ادمانة ؟؟؟ 
خللي بالك من النقطة دي كويس ... معندوش المقدرة على ترك العادات بتاعتة 
جمعي كل النقاط دة و جاوبي عليها 
ولو انتي ترضي بكدة ... يبقى بعد زمن ماتلوميش الا نفسك لما يرميكي 
وخللي بالك الحاجات دي كلها كان المفروض انك تفكري فيها من نفسك لانك في سن كبير و عقل ناضج 

فية شىء معجبنيش برضة .. انك قلتي انك تركتي الكنيسة و الكتاب 
يا لورا احمدي ربنا على كل شىء و لو المشاكل بتخلي البني ادم يبعد عن ربنا يبقى اسف دة انسان غير سوي 
احمدي ربنا يا لورا .... وبلاش تسيبي ربنا لو جتلك مشكلة 
امال الناس اللي عايشين في مشاكل دايما او المرضى بالامراض المستعصية يعملوا اية بقى ؟؟؟ .... يكفروا ؟؟؟؟ ...
وازني نفسك و استخدمي نعمة العقل و اضبطي بيها مشاعرك 

معلش انا كلامي بطبعة مباشر و قاسي .... استحمليني هههههههه 
سلام و محبة *


----------



## fouadkerolous (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نفسي حد يقولى انا صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

بسن الله القوى 
 الى الاخت كاتبة الموضوع 0 انتى بتقولى ان العيب الى فيه ان بيدخن الحشيش0 ووعدك انه يتغير 0 اقول لكى عن تجربه 0 ان كنت ادخن الحشيش ومرات كثيره كنت اواظب ايام كثيره على تدخينه 0 وكان ما يعجبنى فيه انه يجعل عقلى قابل لكل ا لافكار ويجد لذه فى حل مشكلات لا يصل الى حل لها بسهوله وكنت اعرف بان الكنيسه لا ترضى بذالك فكان ابتعادى عن الكنيسه اسهل من ابتعادى عنه 0 وذات يوم وقع فى يدى كتاب من كتب معجزات البابا كيرلس 0 وبعدما فرغت من قرائته 0 ح جلست مع نفسى ومارست عادتى مع المخدرات 0 واتى على خاطرى فكر 0 لماذا لا اطلب من هذا القديس ان يفعل معى شىء فى هذا الامر 

0هل من كتبوا هذا الكلام يكذبون او يضحكون علينا 0  فقلت كلمه واحده 0 يا بابا كرلس اعمل معى حاجه علشان ابطل هذه العاده الرديه 0 ولكى ان تقولى ما شئت انى اكذب او اضحك عليكى 0 لانى بنعمه الله وشفاعة البابا كرلس امتنعت وبرضا كامل عن هذا المخدر 0 والعجيب بان العدوا لم يتركنى 0 بل وضعنى فى مرات كثيره مع شلتى القديمه ولكن ابدا لم اعد عبد لهذه العاده حتى وان تسرب الى بعض  الانفاس لانعدام يقظتى 0 واقول الحق نعم الحق ان حرركم الابن فبالحيقه انتم احرار0 
اطلبى من البابا كرسل ان يتدخل معه وانت ترى العجب 
   ولك وله السلام الذى يفوق كل عقل 0 من رب السلام 0 من يسوع المسيح الغافر كل خطيه


----------



## jim_halim (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نفسي حد يقولى انا صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



سلام و نعمة ... 

أصلي أن يرشدك الله لما هو أفضل لك .. و يبارك حياتك لمجد أسمه ... 

ردود الأخوة كانت حقيقي شاملة و مفيدة و لذلك لا أستطيع أن أجد ما أضيفه  ... 

و لكني أحب أن أضيف معلومات عامة لكل من له علاقة بمدمن ( صديق , أخ , ....  ) 

 هناك معلومة هامة دائماً ما تقال لمن يدخل في برنامج ( AL - ANON ) الشهير لمن لهم علاقة بمدمني الخمور ( و المدمنين بصفة عامة ) 

1- ( و هي أن المدمن تكون له أولوية واحدة فقط في حياته .. و هي المادة المخدرة ( خمر , حشيش , هروين .... )  و أنه دائماً ما يفضلها علي كل شيء و كل إنسان حتي أقرب الناس إليه ... المدمن علي إستعداد تام بأن يدمر أي شيء يقف في طريقه ( معنوياً .. و مادياً في المراحل المتقدمة )  ... مهما أعتقدت أنك مهم بالنسبة للمدمن فإدمانه يأتي قبلك في الأهمية ... و قبل كل شيء آخر . 

و لذلك لا يعرف المدمنون العلاقات الإجتماعية السوية .. و لا يستطيعون أن يقدموها للآخرين ..  ) 

----------------

و هناك معلومة أخري : 

2- ( إن كنت تعرف شخصاً قد وصل به الإدمان إلي مرحلة متقدمة ... لا تحاول أن تقول " سأصلح الموضوع بنفسي , أو أستطيع أن أجعله يتوقف " ..  أترك الأمر للمتخصصين ..  كالأطباء و بيوت إعادة التأهيل .. لأن الوضع لن يكون فقط مشكلة نفسية .. و لكن مشكلة عضوية أيضاً .. تستلزم العلاج من قبل أهل الخبرة ) 


​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: نفسي حد يقولى انا صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*الاخت لورا 
سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح 
الموضوع بتاعك ده بقى كتير قوي بناتنا بيقعوا فيه والحل للي انتي فيه بيتمثل بتلات محاور 
الاول بانك تصلي لربنا وتشوفي ربنا غايزك تكملي مع هذا الاخ الفاضل ولا ولا 
الثاني لازم تستشيري المرشد الروحي بتاعك أو اب اعترافك لانه ممكن يساعدك ويساعده 
الثالث ان كنت بتثقي يزوج اختك خلي يقابل الشخص ده ويحاول ينعرف عليه ويصاحبه علشان يعرف اخلاقه *


----------



## النهيسى (4 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يحل مشاكلك

لكن اسمعى كلامهم وكلامى ................. رجاء ..................... الصوم والصلاه

الرب يتمجد معكى ويسعدك

[b]تعالو ا الى ايها المتعبون وثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم [/b].............. عرفتى الراحه فين


----------



## النهيسى (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: نفسي حد يقولى انا صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



فادية قال:


> عزيزتي
> مش معنى انك بتمري بظروف نفسيه صعبه شويه
> انك تتركي الكنيسه والكتاب المقدس وتبعدي عن الرب
> لا يا عزيزتي
> ...



*شكرااا للرد الجميل ... لانه حين توجد التجربه يكون الرب موجود  

لازم نتمسك جدااا بربنا فى التجارب وغير التجارب
*


----------



## hosa (16 سبتمبر 2010)

سيدتى الفاضله انا عن نفسي لو بحب وحده هضحى باى حاجه علشان اسعدها اتخيلى انك انتى البنت دي انظري كيف تكون سعادتك بانسان يحبك هذا الحب واى انسان بيحب بجد بيعمل اى حاجه علشان حبيبته مت ضعش منه وهذ الشخص عكس كل دا عايزك تكونى صحبته  ومش عارف ان كان هيرتبط بيكي ولا لا بس  وخلى بالك الانسان اللى بيشرب المخدرات دا انسان ميعرفش ربنا انا عارف اد ايه بتحبيه لاكن اعزرينى الانسان دا لو بيحبك كان قلك كدا قبل ما تقعى في حبه وكان قلك ساعدينى انى ابطل المحرمات وان شاء الله ربنا يدلك على الخير ولو عايزه اى استفسار دا ايميلى
*###########
ممنوع وضع الايميل فى مشاركاتك*


----------

